# At Auction



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Thought this might be of interest I've never come across one before










Edward Wilkinson of Pocklington Limited timing clock


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

grant1967 said:


> Thought this might be of interest I've never come across one before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't normally know this, but being stuck in watching daytime tv, there was one of these on yesterdays Flog It. It went for Â£40 iirc.

The pigeon would have a rubber ring on its leg. When it returned the ring would be removed placed around a small cylinder and dropped in the hole at the back of the timer. They would then turn a handle which would print off a sheet with time printed on it.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I see quite a lot of these around about the trade. They generally sit on the self in antiques shops for months at Â£60-80


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

The clock sold for the massive sum of 25 pounds


----------

